# Pocket Camp Campsite Expansion??



## acberry (Mar 2, 2020)

Hi everyone! 

I started getting back into PC recently and I can?t help but wonder if/when you are able to expand your customization area to the right side of your campsite (where the bbq grill is, etc). 

Maybe this is a dumb question but I?ve searched everywhere for info on it and I can?t find it ANYWHERE. Does anyone know anything about this? 

Thanks!!


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 2, 2020)

isn't it unlocked from the beginning..?


----------

